# The viability of Black Orcs and the Common Orc Boy



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

With the new book really focusing on the savage and foresty parts of the greenskins, like the Savage Orcs and the Arachnarok, are Black Orcs and Normal Orc boyz still worth it?

Black Orcs got "improved" or basically made into what they should have been last edition; with a 1 point reduction in cost and the addition of Immune to Psychology, which unfortunately while still useful, is not nearly as effective this edition to the changes to Terror and Fear. Other than that they stayed the same. 

Orc Boyz conversely have gained a 1 point increase for no readily apparent reason. Out of almost everyone the new Choppa rule affected them the least, considering the only thing that changed was the spears, which is still situational since double choppas or choppa+shield is still a generally a more popular combo. They also as a result get outshined by the Savage Orcs, who not only got newer models but for only 2 points more get ITP, Frenzy, and a 6+ ward. save.

So what do you guys think? Yes or No? One or Zero?


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

My mate who I've played against has given up on normal orks and only ever runs savage orcs and Savage Orks, using the savage orks as the hammer to his BORC anvil. It seems to work really well, and since anyone with a decent strength is going to neglect the normal orks AS. Savage Orks seem worth it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Basic Trolls do the same job Black Orcs do, but better for not much more.

There's no benefit for basic Orcs unless you spear and shield, at which point they get a 5+ Armour in a game dominated by S4-5 units.

Parry save is already accounted for by the global 6+ ward, and you get the benefit of Spears but on the charge. With Gorbad, you get Ld10 Rerolls to resist Frenzy.


----------

